# when my pigeon having a sex with each other how many days will produce egg?



## mharkpain27 (Aug 6, 2011)

i saw them


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

8 to 10 days.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

It really depends on the hen I think. My Kalani doesn't go more than 6 days between the time when she leaves her nest at the end of 18 days and when she produces the first egg of her next batch. She usually starts accepting Kiko's advances after about 2 to 3 days of coming off her last nest. Once they start mating, we will have an egg in 2 to 3 days. The second egg come 2 days after the first.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

on average 8 to 10 days as said....


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

8 TO 10 Depending on if you have a matched pair, male & female, if you get 4 eggs you got 2 females, no eggs 2 males good luck


----------



## mharkpain27 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh i see thanks guys


----------

